# Transitioning from Litter Box to Garden toilet



## nari1807 (May 4, 2012)

So how do I transition my mischievous Abbysinian, Kismet from using the litter tray to using the garden as a toilet? 

We have recently installed a catflap. 

She can come and go as she wants through the flap and has bgun using the garden a bit but also continues to use the litter tray. 

We want her to use th garden exclusively. 

I feel if I suddenly remove the litter tray she may just do her business in the house.

Thanks!

nari1807


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

All I'll say is it is absolutely chucking it down with rain at the moment, I know my girl wouldn't be venturing outside in this.

I think it is unfair not to offer an option of a litter tray indoors 



edit - since I can't see a litter tray - I may be having a lapse in humour.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Having always had indoor cats I am of no help at all ,but I would think it is a bit unfair to expect your cat to go outside in all weathers to use the toilet.It is a bit like you having to run to the outhouse in the middle of the night in the pouring rain  If you want to avoid accidents I would advise that you leave a litter tray for her to use if she needs to.


----------



## Monika Marta (Jun 28, 2012)

I hope you mean *your* garden... Sorry, I love cats but I hate the fact that one of the local cats made himself a toilet on my front lawn. And I am cursing poor animal every time I need to clean it - but maybe I should curse the owner? Mayby poor thing does not have litter tray at home?


----------



## BeatriceCSmith (Nov 19, 2012)

using your garden for cat poo may a little bothersome for you since you still need to clean it or bury it, you need a lot things to do. and since you already had automatic one, why don't you continue using that. my sister owns Litter Robot and she completely okay with it.
beside Litter Robot II is the better obtainable automatic litter box of all. 
even though it cost a lot of money but the high price is effortlessly overcome by the savings on litter and receptacles. You will find there's three payment plans if you cannot pay for it all at once. 
The risk of the kitten not making use of it may also be overcame. Get hold of a hood for ones litter pan and train your cat to go in it similar approach you would with all the Litter Robot. When your cat utilizes a pan having a hood, training it to use the Litter Robot will be a breeze.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Just as with the indoor/outdoor debate, I come to this discussion as a bit of a convert!
My older cats always had full access to outdoors and quite frankly I never dreamed of using a litter tray.
Nowadays I do have a tray indoors even though the cats can use my garden.
For one cat the expense of using even a really good litter is pretty minimal....and a good litter can make the whole thing a lot easier to deal with ( I use Oko plus )
Using a litter tray will stop possibly aggravating neighbours who object to your cat (and others) using their garden as a toilet. It also allows you to monitor what comes out the other end....and this will give you invaluable information about the cat's health through the years. Many medical issues can be spotted earlier if the cat's toilet habits can be observed.
My advice would be to get a good litter and a good tray ( Booda dome do sytlish dome shaped trays for example) and let your cat have the comfort of an indoor loo.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

I admit to feeling outraged when my cats coming mewing at the back door, desperate to come in, then it turns out they just want to use the litter tray then go straight back out again!! Better, though, to have cats that love their litter tray so much they come in to use it than have cats that pee on the carpet....


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

OP -- as your original post is more than 3 months old I hope you have managed to resolve your problem with Kismet.


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

Where do you all keep your litter trays? Is the bathroom/ toilet the main place? I have mine in the kitchen next to the washing machine as there is a gap under the counter there. I just thought it was better as my kids may be in the loo and the poor cat wants to go to and won't be able to get to it!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I originally put her tray in the kitchen when I got her, as I thought that was the best place. In June I had my bathroom converted to a wet room and when she was a little poorly and I put an extra tray in the shower area. I have kept it so now have two, one in the kitchen and one in the bathroom. 

The one in the kitchen is a storage box the breeder gave me, so quite deep the one in the bathroom is a standard tray I bought from [email protected] I am on a mission at the Supreme to buy new trays as she flicks the litter out of the shallow one


----------

